# tunnel, changing times



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi
Can you tell me if we arrive early for the tunnel, can we just pay the extra to travel sooner? And what happens if you are late for a crossing, do you automatically lose your booking and have to pay again
Thanks


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Judging by replys on here in earlier threads and our experiences it all depends on the mood of the machine at the time!! or thats the way it seems but obviously it will be more technical than that. 

We usually book for a later crossing than we want and then turn up earlier, we have only once travelled at the allotted time and that was because we where due to travel at 8am and arrived the night before, the lady on the check advised us if we wanted to travel early then we would need to book in the same day as the one on the ticket. The machine offered us a 4am crossing which we didn't fancy because we wanted to get a fair distance the next day and not be too tired. 

In August it asked us to pay extra or take the crossing we where given on the ticket but the booths where very busy at the time. We did once turn up a full 24 hours early and got straight on with no extra to pay. I definitely think it depends on the amount of traffic going through and booked in at the time. 

On Monday we came back through the tunnel and having had problems buying the daughters new bike in Cite Europe we only had 20mins to spare, so we did understand when we got offered the train after our given time, ticket came out and it was for our original train so we shot off through customs at record time and that was it, booked in and on the train all in 10 minutes. 

The "you will not enter 2 hours before crossing" has never happened to us but I know it has happened to others. 

Mandy


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

if it helps, i got to the calais end about a week early once, had to pay for the upgrade as to it being a busy day. got the impression that if it wasn't busy wouldn't have paid any extra


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

I returned on the Tunnel the day before yesterday. Was booked on 1140am train but arrived early and the machine allowed us on the next train which was at 0840am without paying any extra dosh.

Aaronsdad


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all. Last night reading through the posts, i read that you can not book a single from Dover to calais, unless you book a return, so i emailed the tunnel and they said

Booking a single from Calais is no problem, you just need to ensure thatyou select the correct travel direction when booking. Obviously thesooner that you finalise your return plans, the lower the fare is likelyto be.

Bet they thought I was barmy Lol, maybe i was miss reading the post  as it was the middle of the night Lol.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*what about a fair price for dogs?*

We have just booked a Eurotunnel return ticket for our Rapido 7065+ maiden trip to France (including two adults)
The cost was £138.60 booked through the Caravan Club
When I enquired about the cost for our dogs (there is no box to tick for this when booking online) we were charged £30 each for two dogs
Why do we have to pay almost 50% extra to take two dogs (small Jack Russells) which stay in the MH for 35 minutes each way
What do Eurotunnel provide to justify this cost?
Skimbo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hello,

Like any company they have to set out terms & conditions.

The simple bits.

*Turn up up to two hours late and they will allocate you on the next available train, without charge.

#Turn up more than two hours late and no later than 24 hours after booked crossing and they will put you on the next train, providing you pay the extra or difference in fare. After 24 hours, your booking/ticket is invalid.

HOWEVER,

*Bear in mind that in busy periods you could be waiting a while, especially in a high vehicle as they have to go on the limited over height trains.

#If you do for any reason have to turn up after the 24 hours, give Eurotunnel a call. They may transfer your ticket FOC, they did for me when I had to stay behind with our daughter who was in Hospital.

Arriving early, not recomended as you may be disappointed. I think they ask you not to arrive more than two hours before departure. If they do not allow you to stay on the carpark fine. Though they will have to be a manned booth and not an auto toll.

We are booked for Easter paid for with Tesco Deals, can't wait.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Last Sept we arrived more than 2 hours before our departure time, more like 3 hours+. At the automatic booth we were given 3 options as usual and we took the earliest FREE option so arrived nice and early in France. Should have been on a 6pm+ train but we were in Le Touquet by 5 pm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

julie798 said:


> Thanks all. Last night reading through the posts, i read that you can not book a single from Dover to calais, unless you book a return, so i emailed the tunnel and they said
> 
> Booking a single from Calais is no problem, you just need to ensure thatyou select the correct travel direction when booking. Obviously thesooner that you finalise your return plans, the lower the fare is likelyto be.
> 
> Bet they thought I was barmy Lol, maybe i was miss reading the post  as it was the middle of the night Lol.


Julie

The post was possibly one of mine. You cannot book a single Ca-Fo if paid if paid for with Tesco tokens.

You can book Ca-Fo is paying by cash/cheque etc.

Russell


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

Thanks Rapide, I said I wouldn't of read the post properly


----------

